# Russian Proofing Tools Error - English doc



## richbuff (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, All,

I'm hoping that someone can help me... 

With MS Office 2007
I have a (US English) RTF document that, when I press F7(spellcheck) causes Word to give me an error stating: "Cannot find proofing tools for Russian..."

Does anyone know why that would happen? Better yet, how can I turn that off? I've never seen this before.

Thanks in Advance! 
Rich


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out the one at the bottom of this page:

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2523749.php


----------



## richbuff (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, Tosh! It looks promising. The problem is that the link gives steps in 2003 and I'm running 2007 and the UI is way different.

I tried Word's help, but it's worthless. :sigh:

Does anyone know the steps I'd take in Word 2007 to set the document language to en-US?

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out the one at the bottom of this page:

http://forums.techarena.in/ms-office-support/708047.htm


----------



## richbuff (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again, Tosh! I really appreciate your help...

I guess the question I have is why does some particular document trigger this error while others don't. The steps to turn this off are handy, but I would have to convince 4000 customers to all perform these steps. :-(

Is there something I can do at the *document *level to not trigger this? I assure you that I'm not including any Russian characters. 

Thanks again!
Rich


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This is how you disable, detect language automatically in word 2007:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/h...icrosoft.com/en-us/help/HA102448231033.aspx#4

I'm still working on the rest.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I did find "part" of the problem. At the bottom of Word (I'm using Word 2003), it show the page #, section, Ln (line), Col (Column), as well as the "language". In other word, it says English (U.S.). You are using some table, and if you click on something in that table, the language switches from English to Russian.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I solved it:

When you get to this page (On the Review tab, in the Proofing group, click Set Language):

http://www.daleisphere.com/wp-content/uploads/word-2007-spell-check-solution-language-box-thumb.png

Click on English (United States) > click on Default > Yes or Ok > close word and start it up again > now add a table (any kind) > click somewhere in the table > does the language say English or Russian?


----------

